# car rental deals?



## HKG (Oct 23, 2008)

hi guys, am currently renting a small car for about dhs 2200 on a monthly basis from the counters at the airport. would i get a better deal if i transact at the city (non-airport conters)? i remembered something mentioning a 1600 figure. which company is that? Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

HKG said:


> hi guys, am currently renting a small car for about dhs 2200 on a monthly basis from the counters at the airport. would i get a better deal if i transact at the city (non-airport conters)? i remembered something mentioning a 1600 figure. which company is that? Thanks, much appreciated.


Yeah they are alot cheaper in dubai, so i have been told, looking myself but not sure where to find them. 

any recommendations for the best places?


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

rosco said:


> Yeah they are alot cheaper in dubai, so i have been told, looking myself but not sure where to find them.
> 
> any recommendations for the best places?


Try Diamond Lease, or Hertz (based in DIC).


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Try Diamond Lease, or Hertz (based in DIC).


great thanks

also heard budget are offering a discount if paid on a uk visa.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

rosco said:


> great thanks
> 
> also heard budget are offering a discount if paid on a uk visa.



Also, worth giving Thrifty a call. Also, your company may have corporate discount negotiated with one of these agencies. Worth asking around.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

You could find a rental from discount for 1400AED a month it's a CHevy Spark.. but there's a waiting list every month... 

I get my yaris from Thrifty's for 1800AED


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

make sure you rent the car with your Tourist Visa and NOT with the Working Visa, before it is filed for the residency visa. you will be able to rent a car with the tourist visa and the International Driving Licence...but not with the working visa !
got rejectet at various companies when I tried to rent a car with Working Visa...

good luck
L.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Diamond lease are doing cheap monthly deals, I have rented a 1.6 auto Lancer for 1750dhs, but there is a 1.3 for 1500dhs both include insurance.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

DiscountCarDubai seem to have a special on for AED29/day for a Korean-special Chevy Spark. Perhaps you folks living in the AE might know more but I guess it's worth a look?
Discount hire rent car in dubai low rental price cheap price best price in the emirates

P.S.: They have an E46 ///M3 'vert as well! Yay!


----------



## HKG (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, will look into these.


----------



## arthurjo (Jan 5, 2009)

diamond lease was the cheapest i could find.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

arthurjo said:


> diamond lease was the cheapest i could find.


How much was it?


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

the best i found was 1850 for a month for a toyota yaris. is this reasonable on the net they were stupid amounts. found an older car for a little less but they have no availability.

if anyone knows of any cheaper prices let me know

plus I have the contact details of this hire company.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

rosco said:


> the best i found was 1850 for a month for a toyota yaris. is this reasonable on the net they were stupid amounts. found an older car for a little less but they have no availability.
> 
> if anyone knows of any cheaper prices let me know
> 
> plus I have the contact details of this hire company.


I've just been renting a lancer for 1750 through Diamond Lease, but bewarned, I just took the car back and was informed I have to wait 45 days for the deposit and the balance of the rental to be returned.......45 days....


----------

